# Wing Mirror



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

Looking for small wing mirror, try to cut down blind spot. Anyone know were best to purchase one  
Or will I get one from Scrap Yard, as its a Fiat Ducato? :roll: 
Kind Regards
Julie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Julie

As Dougie would say, "Google is your friend". 

Quite a selection  >>here<< 

Cheers


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Mirror*



Zebedee said:


> Hi Julie
> 
> As Dougie would say, "Google is your friend".
> 
> ...


Hi Dave, just had a look at the link, but I do not think these would be suitable for the Hymer, I may be wrong?
Regards Julie


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Mirror*

On our 1990 Hymer we have fitted a round motorcycle mirror (on a long arm) so that I can (in the RH passenger seat) double check overtaking traffic - and very useful it has proved to be. We mounted it onto the existing mirror bar but don't know if the later models have a long enough one. :?

Sundial


----------



## 109178 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Mirror*



sundial said:


> On our 1990 Hymer we have fitted a round motorcycle mirror (on a long arm) so that I can (in the RH passenger seat) double check overtaking traffic - and very useful it has proved to be. We mounted it onto the existing mirror bar but don't know if the later models have a long enough one. :?
> 
> Sundial


 Thank you for reply. There is plenty of room on the mirror bar, driving side (LHD) that got 2 mirrors fitted. Just wanted small mirror to check blind spot. Were did you get it from?
Kind Regards Julie


----------



## jack01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi
I have just fitted a blind spot mirror to our motorhome which has large mirrors like the Fiat.. It is a car extension mirror for towing a caravan, but it has a bracket which adjusted to fit underneath the mirror on my motorhome. It clips to the mirror and has two strong elastic type straps to hold it in place. It looks good and has done the job. Look on ebay in blind spot mirror section.
jack01


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

*Blind spot - Fresnel Lens*

I fitted a fresnel lens to the passenger side window. It just fits without adhesive and stays in place but can be easily removed.

With my LHD Hymer I use one on the offside (passenger) window to give a wide angle view via the normal mirror down the side of the van. Like you see on some continental trucks.

I bought one from Magnifier UK and it is excellent. They are called 'Rear View Lens' and cost £7.95 + del.

Regards

Geoff


----------

